# DAW / Computer Setup Question



## king-1871 (Jan 30, 2022)

I’m considering upgrading both my computer and software, hopefully later this year, and I have a very basic question about how to configure my new rig.


I currently have an old (2012) Mac mini running Logic Pro 9. I’m looking to upgrade to a more modern mini (at least 2018 vintage, possibly later) with more RAM (at least 32 GB). I’ll also upgrade to Logic Pro X. (I’m not sure what OS I’ll use, but it will be more modern than OS 10.12 Sierra, which is what I currently have.) I currently have Logic itself on the internal drive (in the app folder, as expected), and all my Logic projects, plus all my sound libraries, on external SSDs, connected via USB. Is this considered best practice? Or are there advantages to storing the Logic projects and/or sound libraries on the internal drive? 


Forgive me if this is a really novice question. I haven’t upgraded my system in so long I don’t know what best practice is anymore.


----------



## Al Maurice (Jan 30, 2022)

Hi @king-1871 -- that's a very good question.

It's likely your get a range of different answers, as we all have kit of various ages and come from different musical backgrounds. Some PCs/MACs are capable of streaming samples from an external drive in other cases not.

Also it depends on your means and usage.

Although for the best performance, it's usually recommended to keep the OS and your apps separate from the drives hosting your samples.

Currently I have my samples hosted on a range of drives some internal others mounted on a USB-C bus to spread the load and so no one drive gets hammered over time.

Many drives and audio interfaces pupport for being USB-C, but in fact are no better than USB 3.1 or USB 2 devices. I find it pretty much comes down to trial and error.

And when it comes to audio, its more about the sum of the parts, so DAW performance comes down to how your OS is configured. From my perspective keeping demons or services, and other spurious apps to the minimum helps on the machine hosting your DAW.

If you're new to this, then at first you probably want to try and get the best out of your current kit, and find which area you need to improve the most, storage, RAM or CPU. In most cases just adding more won't help much, I found it comes more down to the latency each adds to the equation that matters most for audio.

I hope that helps.


----------



## king-1871 (Jan 30, 2022)

This does help. Thanks, Al.


----------



## Fox (Jan 30, 2022)

king-1871 said:


> I currently have Logic itself on the internal drive (in the app folder, as expected), and all my Logic projects, plus all my sound libraries, on external SSDs, connected via USB. Is this considered best practice? Or are there advantages to storing the Logic projects and/or sound libraries on the internal drive?


With the new M1’s, you can keep all your samples and audio and your DAW on the same Internal SSD. You no longer need to keep everything on different drives.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jan 30, 2022)

king-1871 said:


> I’m not sure what OS I’ll use, but it will be more modern than OS 10.12 Sierra


Just keep in mind that the latest version of Logic requires Big Sur. Personally, I’d hold out to see what’s in store for the Mini….or go with an M1. I’d still keep your samples on external SSD’s, as it will cost you a small fortune to go with a big main drive.


----------



## LatinXCombo (Jan 30, 2022)

I am running Logic 10.7 on a 2018 i7 Mac Mini with 16 GB RAM / 256 GB SSD, with a 2TB external SSD for libraries and storage, running Big Sur.

It generally does what I ask of it (currently an insane attempt to get sampled trumpets to sound good in a high-energy jazz piece,) but sometimes it doesn't like it if I have a browser open (and doubly so if the browser is playing audio.) 

I wouldn't go lower than those specs. And I'd either buy a https://www.apple.com/shop/refurbished/mac/mac-mini (refurb from Apple) or a used one from someone reasonably reputable -- no reason to go all-in on a brand-new Intel Mac at this point, they aren't getting any better. 

If you can wait a bit longer, the usual Apple rumor folks claim a redesigned Mac Mini will be announced this Spring.


----------



## JohnG (Feb 2, 2022)

LatinXCombo said:


> I wouldn't go lower than those specs.


Nor would I, especially if you want to write for virtual orchestra or orchestra-plus-synths.


----------

